# Dyeing- One of my early dying experiments



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Almost two years ago, I went to Yarn School at the Harveyville Project in Harveyville, KS. Most of the time was spent spinning & playing with drum carders, but there were a couple of sessions of dying spinning fiber. This one was supposed to be rich, dark, sunset colors (I am not very fond of pastels). However, what I got is this. I call it "Easter Bunny Barf". I am just now getting around to spinning it and will post pictures of that when I'm done - whenever that may be. I have some other fiber that I dyed at that time that has not been spun either. One of those is varying shades of orange & I have thought of plying that with this, but this one is superwash (I didn't think to try to keep track of what breed of sheep anything came from). None of the others are superwash, so I don't know if I should ply them together or not. I have about 200 grams of each of the colors I did. In addition to this & the orange, I have a pink to dark red gradient that was the last thing I dyed while I was there. Pictures to come whenever I get to spinning those.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I like it I think it will be a party when it is done. Have fun.


----------



## Rita Rug (Mar 27, 2015)

I don't care for pastels much either, ply with something darker maybe? Add the right spice?


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

If you ply with a non superwash, that's ok. Just clean as a non superwash.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Those are lovely colors! Have fun spinning and then making whatever!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I like brights. Have fun!


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

:sm24:


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I would not mix the super wash and the regular to gather. I love the colors. It looks like a party waiting to happen.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

I love your dyeing results, but I got a shock when I read the Topic Name - thought you were going to talk about suicide...


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Before plying.....the colors seem to have intensified. I may like this after all.????


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Can't wait to see it done! Love the bright colors! That may almost match my avatar photo!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh my, that is gorgeous on yhe bobbin!


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

I like the color combination. Do you have something in mind to make from your lovely yarn or hasn't it told you what it wants to be yet??


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Beautiful. Can't wait to see the end result. I love the colors and wouldn't want to do anything to lose that and wouldn't know how not to.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

kwharrod said:


> I like the color combination. Do you have something in mind to make from your lovely yarn or hasn't it told you what it wants to be yet??


Nope. I have had the fiber for almost two years & haven't even wanted to spin it because it was too pastel. Now that I am working on making yarn, I still have no idea what it will be, perhaps because I still have no idea how much yardage I will end up with. I don't know if it will be knitted or woven.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

ilmacheryl said:


> Before plying.....the colors seem to have intensified. I may like this after all.????


Wow that is so pretty Can't wait to see it plied.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

ilmacheryl said:


> Before plying.....the colors seem to have intensified. I may like this after all.????


Beautiful bright colors. Anxious to see how it develops.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I think it would be fabulous if you plied it with a medium gray.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Looks good


----------

